# Leur



## Rûkal

Merhaba,
"Leur engagements s'avére décisif".
Bu cümlede bir eksiklik ya da bir hata var gibime geldi . Cümleyi tam olarak da çeviremedim ayrıca . "Taahhütleri kararlı kanıtlıyor " gibi bir şey oluyor . Şimdi ;
"Leur engagements s'avére être décisif" olması gerekmiyor mu ? Türkçe mi düşünüyorum ? Başka bir çevirisine baktım "s'avérer" f iilinin "turn out to be" anlamı var İngilizce'de . Yardımcı olursanız sevinirim .


----------



## CHovek

"S'avérer" fiilinden sonra direkt sıfat gelir.Cümlenin devamı varmı?


----------



## CHovek

Soru bölümüne sadece "leur"ü yazmışsın,cümlenin tamamını yazmalıydın.


----------



## Rûkal

CHovek said:


> Soru bölümüne sadece "leur"ü yazmışsın,cümlenin tamamını yazmalıydın.


Les États-Unis n'entrent en guerre que le 2 avril 1917 , mais rapidement , leur engagements s'avére décisif : 200 000 soldats américians combattent chaque mois en Europe , aboutissant le 11 novembre 1918 à l'armistice , mettant fin à la Premiére guerre mondiale .
 Ben bu soruyu English - French platformunda da açtım . Hepsi "leur engagements " olmaz ; ya "leur engagement" olur ya da "leurs engagements" olur dedi . Ben Fransızca sözlüğe baktığımda "engagement" ve 'engagements" kelimelerini gördüm . Bildiğiniz gibi sözlüklerde kelimenin çoğulu bulunmaz . Engagements sanırsam "people" kelimesi gibi , anlamsal olarak çoğul. Kelimenin kökünde "s" var yani . Ayrıca bununla ilgili bir yorumunuz var mıdır?

Not:Bu soru 2017 LYS Fransızca testinin 2.sorusudur .
İlgilendiğiniz için teşekkür ederim .


----------



## CHovek

Rûkal said:


> Les États-Unis n'entrent en guerre que le 2 avril 1917 , mais rapidement , leur engagements s'avére décisif : 200 000 soldats américians combattent chaque mois en Europe , aboutissant le 11 novembre 1918 à l'armistice , mettant fin à la Premiére guerre mondiale .
> Ben bu soruyu English - French platformunda da açtım . Hepsi "leur engagements " olmaz ; ya "leur engagement" olur ya da "leurs engagements" olur dedi . Ben Fransızca sözlüğe baktığımda "engagement" ve 'engagements" kelimelerini gördüm . Bildiğiniz gibi sözlüklerde kelimenin çoğulu bulunmaz . Engagements sanırsam "people" kelimesi gibi , anlamsal olarak çoğul. Kelimenin kökünde "s" var yani . Ayrıca bununla ilgili bir yorumunuz var mıdır?
> 
> Not:Bu soru 2017 LYS Fransızca testinin 2.sorusudur .
> İlgilendiğiniz için teşekkür ederim .


Sonunda "s" olduğunda zaten çoğul olur,bunun people ile ne ilgisi var?Leur kendisinden sonra çoğul geldiğinde leurs olur.Tüm işaret ve aidiyet zamirleri için bu geçerli.Sa son "ses", ta ton "tes", ma mon "mes"olur."Décisif" bir şeyi neticeye kavuşturan anlamına geliyor.Ayrıca Fransızcayı Türkçeye veya herhangi bir dile göre düşünme.Mesela Türkçede ve İngilizcede "sınavı geçtim" cümlesi Fransızcaya motamot çevrildiğinde Fransızcada "sınava girdim" anlamına gelir.


----------



## Rûkal

CHovek said:


> Sonunda "s" olduğunda zaten çoğul olur,bunun people ile ne ilgisi var?Leur kendisinden sonra çoğul geldiğinde leurs olur.Tüm işaret ve aidiyet zamirleri için bu geçerli.Sa son "ses", ta ton "tes", ma mon "mes"olur."Décisif" bir şeyi neticeye kavuşturan anlamına geliyor.Ayrıca Fransızcayı Türkçeye veya herhangi bir dile göre düşünme.Mesela Türkçede ve İngilizcede "sınavı geçtim" cümlesi Fransızcaya motamot çevrildiğinde Fransızcada "sınava girdim" anlamına gelir.



"Décisif" bir şeyi neticeye kavuşturan anlamına geliyor " derken neyi kasteğinizi tam olarak anlayamadım . Décisif , azimli,kararlı anlamlarına geliyor .
 Ben de ilk gördüğümde burası "leurs" olmalı diye düşündüm fakat sözlükte ararken "engagements" diye bir kelime gördüm. Ingilizce anlamları da çoğul . Sözlüklerde çoğul isimler bulunmaz . Örneğin araba kelimesi varken arabalar kelimesi yoktur. Sözlükte engagement de var engagements de . Sanırım bu beni yanılttı.


----------



## CHovek

Rûkal said:


> "Décisif" bir şeyi neticeye kavuşturan anlamına geliyor " derken neyi kasteğinizi tam olarak anlayamadım . Décisif , azimli,kararlı anlamlarına geliyor .
> Ben de ilk gördüğümde burası "leurs" olmalı diye düşündüm fakat sözlükte ararken "engagements" diye bir kelime gördüm. Ingilizce anlamları da çoğul . Sözlüklerde çoğul isimler bulunmaz . Örneğin araba kelimesi varken arabalar kelimesi yoktur. Sözlükte engagement de var engagements de . Sanırım bu beni yanılttı.


Karalı *décidé *demek. *Décisif *işi bitiren,sonuçlandıran,belirleyici anlamına geliyor.

Sözlüklerde kelimenin çoğulu eğer özel bir anlama geliyorsa çoğul kullanımı da belirtilir.Engagement yani angajman kelimesinde böyle bir şey yok.Ayrıca bu kelimenin tüm Fransızca anlamlarını Türkçe-İngilizce sözlükler İngilizcede de yazmışlar,yani dile tam olarak girmemiş anlamlarını da yazmışlar.Bunlar hep yanıltıcı dikkat etmek lazım.Bizdeki angajman kelimesinde bile bazı sözlükler bir yığın anlam yazılmış,gerçekte ise sadece "angajman kuralları" şeklinde kullanılan askeri bir terimdir.


----------



## Rûkal

Ayrix


CHovek said:


> Karalı *décidé *demek. *Décisif *işi bitiren,sonuçlandıran,belirleyici anlamına geliyor.
> 
> Sözlüklerde kelimenin çoğulu eğer özel bir anlama geliyorsa çoğul kullanımı da belirtilir.Engagement yani angajman kelimesinde böyle bir şey yok.Ayrıca bu kelimenin tüm Fransızca anlamlarını Türkçe-İngilizce sözlükler İngilizcede de yazmışlar,yani dile tam olarak girmemiş anlamlarını da yazmışlar.Bunlar hep yanıltıcı dikkat etmek lazım.Bizdeki angajman kelimesinde bile bazı sözlükler bir yığın anlam yazılmış,gerçekte ise sadece "angajman kuralları" şeklinde kullanılan askeri bir terimdir.


Peki "leur engagements s'avére décisif" ne demek oluyor o halde ? Ayrıyeten paragrafın sonlarına doğru yazılan "aboutissant" ve "mettant " participe présent zamanına dahil olduğunu gördüm ve maalesef biz bu zamanı daha işlemedik . Türkçe olarak hangi zamana denk geliyor bu zamanlar ?


----------



## CHovek

Mettre fin a quelque chose= bir şeye son vermek demek,aboutir ise başarıyla neticelenmek. participe présent kipini çeşitli anlamlara gelir.Burada -erek olarak çevir. "aboutissant le 11 novembre 1918 à l'armistice" bu kısmı çevirmiyorum.
 Birinci Dünya Savaşına son vererek her ay 200 000 asker savaşır.Bu birebir çeviri ,düzgün Türkçeyle ise:200 000 Amerikan askeri savaşa katılır ve neticesinde savaşa son verir.
leur engagement(-s olmamalı) s'avére décisif=savaşa girişi belirleyici olur olmalı.

Bu Fransızca paragrafın düzgün olup olmadığından emin değilim. "aboutissant le 11 novembre 1918 à l'armistice" neyi belirtiyor bilmiyorum.İstersen bunu olduğu gibi Fransız birine sor benim kulağıma hoş gelmeyen bir yazı.

Learn How and When to Use the French Present Participle burada participe présent düzgün bir şekilde anlatılmış.Yalnız participe présent Fransızcada da İngilizcede de 2,3 anlama gelen belirsiz cümlelere sebep olabiliyor.


----------



## Rûkal

CHovek said:


> Mettre fin a quelque chose= bir şeye son vermek demek,aboutir ise başarıyla neticelenmek. participe présent kipini çeşitli anlamlara gelir.Burada -erek olarak çevir. "aboutissant le 11 novembre 1918 à l'armistice" bu kısmı çevirmiyorum.
> Birinci Dünya Savaşına son vererek her ay 200 000 asker savaşır.Bu birebir çeviri ,düzgün Türkçeyle ise:200 000 Amerikan askeri savaşa katılır ve neticesinde savaşa son verir.
> leur engagement(-s olmamalı) s'avére décisif=savaşa girişi belirleyici olur olmalı.
> 
> Bu Fransızca paragrafın düzgün olup olmadığından emin değilim. "aboutissant le 11 novembre 1918 à l'armistice" neyi belirtiyor bilmiyorum.İstersen bunu olduğu gibi Fransız birine sor benim kulağıma hoş gelmeyen bir yazı.
> 
> Learn How and When to Use the French Present Participle burada participe présent düzgün bir şekilde anlatılmış.Yanlız participe présent Fransızcada da İngilizcede de 2,3 anlama gelen belirsiz cümlelere sebep olabiliyor.


Son olarak şu yorumu getirebildim bu paragrafa :
Birleşik Devletler , savaşa ancak 2 Nisan 1917'de katılır ama onların aldığı sorumluluk kararlılıklarını çabucak kanıtlar : Avrupa'da her ay 200 000 Amerikan askeri savaşır , 11 Kasım 1918 günü başarıyla ateşkes ilan ederler ve Birinci Dünya Savaşı'na son verirler .

1)",mais rapidement, kısmını diğer cümleyle kaynaştırmak durumnda kaldım .
2)"leur engagement"i onların aldığı sorumluluk olarak çevirdim . Türkçe'ye daha uygun geldi .
3)"aboutissant"tan sonraki bölüm ... Sanırsam (Fransızca düşünürsek) "11 Kasım 1918'deki ateşkeste başarıya ulaşırlar " olabilir ama yerelleştirme gerekti .
4) Son cümle "mettant fin" i "son vermek" ya da "nokta koymak" olarak çevirebiliriz .

Çeviri konusunu bu örnek üzerinden yorumlayalım , yontalım . 
Vakit ayırıp ilgilendiğiniz için çok teşekkür ederim .


----------

